# Como sumar 4 módulos de potencia de 250 W en FM  (similares al m31)



## Martinn (Jul 10, 2017)

Buenas amigos del foro, estoy interesado en aprender a utilizar este tipo de sumadores para lograr 1000 WATTS de potencia en fm. Mi interesa si alguno de los participantes  de este interesante foro ha realizado ya esta experiencia de sumar cuatro módulos amplificadores de fm (similares a los conocidos m31) con el sistema de las resistencias no inductivas. Tengo el diagrama  de coneccion para la suma de dos modulos de 250, pero no conozco para el caso de 4 modulos de 250. Tanto para la salida de potencia como para el input a las pontencias. 
Amigos, les ruego si alguien me puede orientar sobre este tema ya que es de gran interesa para mi y estoy buscando  información para encarar este proyecto. Eh leído mucho en este foro para la potencia de 600 watts, pero no he leído explicaciones para mayores potencias.
Desde ya les agradezco mucho su atención y quedo a la espero de sus interesantes comentarios.
Abrazo grande para todos.  ...


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 10, 2017)

Martinn dijo:


> Buenas amigos del foro, estoy interesado en aprender a utilizar este tipo de sumadores para lograr 1000 WATTS de potencia en fm. Mi interesa si alguno de los participantes  de este interesante foro ha realizado ya esta experiencia de sumar cuatro módulos amplificadores de fm (similares a los conocidos m31) con el sistema de las resistencias no inductivas. Tengo el diagrama  de coneccion para la suma de dos modulos de 250, pero no conozco para el caso de 4 modulos de 250. Tanto para la salida de potencia como para el input a las pontencias.
> Amigos, les ruego si alguien me puede orientar sobre este tema ya que es de gran interesa para mi y estoy buscando  información para encarar este proyecto. Eh leído mucho en este foro para la potencia de 600 watts, pero no he leído explicaciones para mayores potencias.
> Desde ya les agradezco mucho su atención y quedo a la espero de sus interesantes comentarios.
> Abrazo grande para todos.  ...



Hola...No es por nada pero investigar el divisor/sumador Wilkinson desarrollador en la década del 1960 cuando existe hoy en día placas("Pallet") de 1KW (como 



) o mas es "complicarse un poco la vida".
Busca en la web por sumador/divisor Wilkinson (Ernest Wilkinson) y esta documentado como es el sistema.
Necesitaras las resistencias no inductivas de potencia(cuestan unos cuantos $$)cable coaxiales de distintas impedancia y calidades.
Básicamente aprovecha la transformación de los cuarto de onda impares con la carga de resistiva para equilibrar el sistema en caso de des-adaptación.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 10, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Don Martinn lo que quieres hacer es sinples :arme un dibisor Willkinson con dos cables coaxiales de 75 Ohmios (RG-059 de buena calidad ) cortados a 1/4 de onda de la frequenzia de operación sin olvidar de multiplicar por lo factor de velocidade dese cable en questón (para dielectricos hechos en plastico es de 0,66) , lo resistor de ecualización tiene que sener NO inductivo , su valor Ohmico es de 100 Ohmios y la potenzia de dicipación debe sener de  aomenos 1/2 potenzia de la entrada.
Despues arme mas dos dibisores identicos ao que ya fue hecho y conecte la entrada de cada uno en las salidas del premero. 
Ahora tienes una entrada y cuatro salidas , conecte esas cuatros salidas a las entradas de los cuatro paletes de 250W cada uno. 
Ahora arme al revés los dibisores que tanbien afortunadamente funcionan como sumador, pero  enpleyando haora lo cable coaxial tipo RG-011 (75 Ohmios) de buena calidad  debido a las altas potenzias envolvidas. Conecte las cuatro salidas del pallet en las entradas y tienes una salida (1KW)
Los resistores de ecualización seguen la misma recomendación : 100 Ohmios y de potenzia de dicipación de almenos 1/2 de la potencia de entrada o sea 125Wattios para los dos premeros sumadores y 500Wattios para lo tercero sumador.
!Suerte , dudas posteriores pregunte es un gusto platicarmos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Martinn (Jul 11, 2017)

Estimados amigos! muchas gracias por tan pronta respuesta y tan buena explicación! 
Amigo ricbevi te cuento que tu idea fue la primera q*ue* se me cruzo por la cabeza pero debido al costo tan elevado que tienen los pallets he pensando mejor tratar de sumar 4 modulos. De igual manera lo voy a pensar nuevamente y ver si consigo de armar estos pallets, ya que en la pagina de los transistores nxp esta la descricion de los componentes de estos pallets. 
Que sera mas facil de hacer ?? los pallets del nxp o sumar 4 modulos de 250?? 

bueno ahora sigo con la explicaion de el amigo *Daniel Lopes*: muchas gracias por tu intervención!! me dejo muchas cosas en claro, pero quería preguntarte si tendrías un esquema para poder verlo mejor gráficamente. Desde ya muchas gracias a todos, realmente este foro es sorprendente la buena onda y la calidad de las explicaciones.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 11, 2017)

Aclaro que no tengo relación comercial con la publicación pero la placa armada mas la fuente para 1Kw (_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-652779264-placa-1kw-fm-potencia-fuente-electronica-bajo-consumo-_JM_ salia menos de lo que cuesta los cuatro amplificadores(_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-673223576-modulo-potencia-transmisor-fm-300w-entrega-en-4872-hs-_JM_) sin contar que cada resistencia para el sumador tenes que contar de $1000 para arriba(_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-673041125-resistencia-no-inductiva-100-ohm-250-watt-_JM_) depende de la potencia.
Tendrás mas de cuatro veces, de mas, cosas funcionando(con posibilidades de rotura, etc.) menos rendimiento energético(la cuenta de la luz llega y a lo largo de las horas/días de uso es importante la eficiencia) y una larga cadena de etc.
Sobre gusto no hay discusión posible.
Ten en cuenta que del papel a la practica siempre hay diferencias y en este caso estas "jugando" con cosas costosas.
Espero haber sido claro, suerte con lo que decidas.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 11, 2017)

Martinn dijo:


> Estimados amigos! muchas gracias por tan pronta respuesta y tan buena explicación!
> Amigo ricbevi te cuento que tu idea fue la primera q se me cruzo por la cabeza pero debido al costo tan elevado que tienen los pallets he pensando mejor tratar de sumar 4 modulos. De igual manera lo voy a pensar nuevamente y ver si consigo de armar estos pallets, ya que en la pagina de los transistores nxp  esta la descricion de los componentes de estos pallets.
> Que sera mas facil de hacer ?? los pallets  del nxp  o sumar 4 modulos de 250??
> 
> bueno ahora sigo con la explicaion de el amigo *Daniel Lopes*: muchas gracias por tu intervención!!  me dejo muchas cosas en claro, pero quería preguntarte si tendrías un esquema para poder verlo mejor gráficamente. Desde ya muchas gracias a todos, realmente este foro es sorprendente la buena onda y la calidad de las explicaciones.


Pense al principio que ya tenias los cuatros Pallets listos (clones del M31)
 en las manos y querias sumarlos. 
Haora si quieres armar todo desde lo cero una sugerencia serias armar con los nuevos Mosfets LDMOS donde un unico transistor logras sacar 1KW con solamente miseros wattios de excitación (nomas que 3 o 4Wattios).
Cuanto a un diagrama esquemactico de que aclare por lo momento mi escaner estropio   , tengo que conpra otro una ves que arreglar costa mucho cercano de otro nuevo.
Mire lo diagrama posteado muy gentilmente por Don ricbevi , dibuje mas dos identicos y conecte la entrada de los dos posteriores en la salida del premero .
Para hacer los sumadores basta espejar lo dibujo donde las salidas haora son entradas .  
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Martinn (Jul 11, 2017)

*Ric*, muchas gracias por tu aporte, no he podido ver la imagen del pallets q*ue* me indicaste, ahora estoy en mi trabajo de oficina y el internet aquí nos bloquea las imagenes asi q*ue* solo puedo leer, ni bien llege a casa voy a poder ver el pallets al que hacias referencia. Estos palles necesitan alguna sintonizacion ?
o son de banda ancha? se debe realizar algún ajuste o sese les da marcha de una sola vez?? 

*Daniel Lopes*, te pido disculpas no fui claro al comenzar el post, no tengo todavía los cuatro módulos, pense q no era tan caro sumar 4 módulos respecto de los pallest. Es un proyecto que quiero realizar pero q estoy evaluando su conveniencia.
Espero tu diagrama Daniel!
Saludos!


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 11, 2017)

@Martinn No necesitan nada mas que un excitador de 2.5 a 4.5W, un disipador de cobre sobre uno de aluminio.
En la publicación esta explicado("clikea" donde dice "aquí" en violeta en el mensaje anterior), vas a tener que hacerle un buen filtro pasa bajos acorde a la potencia o comprar uno.
Ese es uno que publican aquí pero en Ebay y otros esta lleno de vendedores de distinta procedencia, potencia y precios.

Ric.


----------



## Martinn (Jul 12, 2017)

Muchas gracias Ric, si efectivamente entre a ese link q*ue* me dejaste y pude la descripción. He visto en varios sitios este tipo de pallets, pero mi consulta se refería si necesitan algún ajusta ademas del filtro pasa bajos, ya q*ue* no traen trimmers ni nada por el estilo. Muchas gracias igual, me sirve para darme una idea general. Saludos a todos!


----------



## elgriego (Jul 12, 2017)

Hola Martinn,Lo bueno que tienen esos modulos es que son banda ancha,pueden variar algunos wats a la salida al modificar la fcia de 88 a 108,pero el rendimiento es bastante parejo.



Saludos.


----------



## Martinn (Jul 12, 2017)

Bueno amigos, gracias a sus comentarios me están haciendo cambiar de idea, es muy probable que encare un pallet, solo que tendré q*ue* juntar mas plata de la que pensaba.
Muchas gracias por todos los aportes q*ue* me brindaron, fueron de gran ayuda!
buena semana !


----------



## yamilo12 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hola estimados amigos del foro. ya que hablan de los pallet de fm. al tener que es lo que se necesita para que este funcione. por que una cosa es tenerlo y otra hacerlo andar. es lo que me dijo un amigo del foro. pero no llegamos a mas con la charla. me gustaria saber aparte de la placa que es lo que se necesita. conectores, trafo o fuente elecronica, estos necesitan algun filtro para las interferencias del aeropuerto? gracias aguardo su respuesta. saludos cordiales.




P/D: estaria Bueno que haya alguien que nos diga que tipo de trafo se necesita.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 20, 2017)

Necesitas una fuente de alimentación de la potencia (tensión y corriente) necesaria para trabajar el amplificador que implementes.
Si trabajas una placa de 300W de salida de RF necesitaras una fuente capaz de entregar dicha potencia 24x365( en el caso de una emisora comercial) mas las perdidas por el rendimiento de dicha placa mas el margen de seguridad que quieras implementar.
Ej: una placa con MRF151G consume aproximadamente 8 a 9A en 50Vdc(50V x 9A = 450W) y entrega entre 250W y 300W por lo que necesitas una fuente de alimentación(transformador, etc o fuente switching) capaz de entregar como mínimo de forma continua 500W en dicho régimen.
Si la placa es de 1kW necesitaras una fuente capaz de entregar 1.5kW a la tensión y corriente que trabaje dicha placa. 
La del video que figura mas arribe esta trabajando con 48Vdc y consume unos 30A(48V x 30A=1.440W= 1.44kW) y entrega poco mas de 1kW de RF a la salida.
Todo amplificador debe tener filtros acorde para evitar interferencia a otros servicios pero se debe partir desde la señal de entrada a él, sea espectral mente hablando lo mas pura posible(sin armónicos, etc).
Espero haber aclarado tu consulta.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 21, 2017)

Hola estimado Don yamilo12 te recomendo altamente armar lo dibisor Wilkinson con dos cables coaxiales do tipo RG059-U con 55 centimetros de conprimento para alimentar los dos Modulos M31 de 250 o 300W , lo sumador debes armar con dos cables coaxilaes tipo RG11-U tanbien con 55 centimetros.
Lo excitador debe lograr fornir hasta unos 25 W de potenzia de salida de RF para excitar los dos Modulos M31.
La fuente de alimentación puede sener una de 48Voltios por una curriente de 20 Amperios continuos o dos fuentes de 48Voltios por una curriente de 10 Amperios continuos para alimentar cada modulo independente (opción esa mas barata y mas confiable).
Sumadores y dibisores hechos en tarjeta de circuito inpreso NO es una buena onda porque la tarjeta adecuada y enpleyada es muy cara y rara , ya los hechos con cables coaxilaes de buena calidad son mucho mas robustos , confiables y baratos.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

